# oriental themed pork fatty



## smokerpaul (May 9, 2013)

hi guys

i have been playing again (three days in a row) i decided to try out a fatty i was in my local supermarket and found ground pork on special offer i bought a couple of pounds and had a think about what to do with it on the way home

this was my recipe

1 pound of ground pork

1 cup finely chopped scallions

1-1/2 tbs dark soy

1 tsp toasted sesame oil

1 tsp grated ginger

1 tsp grated garlic

1/2 tsp salt

1/2 tsp black pepper

mix everything in a bowl and flattened out in a 10.5 x 11 inch ziplock bag

the filling was a store bought packet of sage and onion stuffing mix

(it was a rusk and cous cous mix with dried sage and onion in a packet that is re-hydrated with boiling water)

cheddar cheese

chopped dried apricots

then wrapped with a bacon weave













001.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ May 9, 2013






going onto the weber with a little apple wood













002.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ May 9, 2013






temperature was kept around 280-290f and spayed with apple juice every 30 mins













003.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ May 9, 2013






weather started to blow up outside so brought them in, the internal temperature was 145f so i finished them in the oven for the last few mins until internal temperature was 160f 













007.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ May 9, 2013






it was superb i will do this again


----------



## kathrynn (May 9, 2013)

making me drool again!  Looks awesome!

Kat


----------



## smokerpaul (May 9, 2013)

thanks kat

since discovering this site my imagination has run wild i have so many ideas i do not have the time or money to do half of them lol


----------



## rdknb (May 9, 2013)

yum that looks so good


----------



## michael ark (May 9, 2013)

Looks great! Nice fluke. I need to get a probe for mine.


----------



## seenred (May 9, 2013)

That's a new twist I haven't seen before...Looks awesome!  Nicely done...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------

